# gengo



## albertovidal

Congratulations for your 12*,*000 posts!!!!!!


----------



## Peterdg

Also from me: Congratulations for this impressive number of valuable contributions!!!!!

Peter


----------



## Agró

Una pieza clave en el foro Español-Inglés.

Muchas gracias por tu valiosísima ayuda. Happy to have you round here.

Y Visca el Barça!
(1-3)


----------



## Lurrezko

Una de las personas en quien confío desde que entré en este foro. Lucidez, elocuencia y un oído increíble para los matices. Cantidad y calidad.

おめでとう !, amigo.


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicitaciones, siempre se puede contar contigo.


----------



## blasita

Muchas felicidades, Gengo. Vales tu peso en oro.

Thank you for your invaluable contributions.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sensei. Arigato.


----------



## gengo

I'm blushing!

Your kind words are much appreciated.  I feel like all seven of you are friends, though I have never seen your faces.  I don't know how much I've helped here, but I have learned so much from people like you, and it is a pleasure to participate.  I only hope I have been right more often than I have been wrong.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

gengo said:


> I feel like all seven of you are friends, nope... we are THE SEVEN SAMURAI! Banzai!


----------



## albertovidal

¡Al fin, amigo forero, extrañábamos tenerte en tu celebración!

Esto es para que lo hagamos entre todos y a tu salud http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ6DJw1gsV6LqxOglGmZdj0ptbTeb6lo-lDJvtMraTC6TxrwE1mBw


----------



## blasita

¡Ya era hora de que llegaran las cervecitas!


----------



## albertovidal

Bueno y para quien prefiera otra bebida, aquí tienen
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR1b0cSONXyK4q8iOu2ugLsc3NgETk_jOKor801srg8XuvmJCciWw
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSgPflby1DEyDbHJGCj8_l0wVT3-2ErR4h_tKh8yBnsCwig2wKgcg
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSOB1ZNryZXVZCjj2b1fSxGe22SiAyGXQFt98qtuRaQgO-EtnNq

Yo ya voy por el tequila y el vodka.
¡Aleluya!
¡Salud para todos y, especialmente, para gengo!


----------



## Mirlo

albertovidal said:


> Bueno y para quien prefiera otra bebida, aquí tienen
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR1b0cSONXyK4q8iOu2ugLsc3NgETk_jOKor801srg8XuvmJCciWw
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSgPflby1DEyDbHJGCj8_l0wVT3-2ErR4h_tKh8yBnsCwig2wKgcg
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSOB1ZNryZXVZCjj2b1fSxGe22SiAyGXQFt98qtuRaQgO-EtnNq
> 
> Yo ya voy por el tequila y el vodka.
> ¡Aleluya!
> ¡Salud para todos y, especialmente, para gengo!


¡Salud!


----------



## Lurrezko

Un buen sake sería apropiado en honor de nuestro invitado. Hace poco leí este artículo en El País. Espero que no sea offtopic.


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡12000 perlas!

Un verdadero placer que estés con nosotros. ¡Y que sean muchísimos más!

(Bien, llego justo a tiempo para los licores serios)


----------



## albertovidal

Lurrezko said:


> Un buen sake sería apropiado en honor de nuestro invitado. Hace poco leí este artículo en El País. Espero que no sea offtopic.



¡Es un placer!
Tengo en casa un par de botellas de sake. Si me prometéis que venís todos, encargo diez docenas de botellas y, después, que Dios se apiade de nosotros.

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTVpV8zudRX-NjWdyrsfopAMF8fGk-ALhgBBgHGOOoV5kUXvqIR

De todas maneras, avisadme ante de venir, porque no me siento muy bien http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTV-R0lo8i_LGiXNXDkTNC28QjTryd29VEFc4e75qMz-gUcsaLC


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko said:


> Un buen sake sería apropiado en honor de nuestro invitado.



Si estamos en plan japonés, digamos _kanpai_ en vez de ¡salud! cuando brindemos.  La traducción literal es copa seca, y estoy seguro de que todos van a entender por qué lo decimos así.

Y puesto que es un día nublado y un poco frío aquí, vamos con _atsukan._ Es el sake caliente, calentado en la botella que se llama _tokkuri_.

¡Kanpai a todos!


----------



## albertovidal

いつか日本語が上手に話せるようになるのを望んでいます
Itsu ka nihongo ga jōzu ni hanaseru yō ni naru no o nozonde imasu


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mis felicitaciones al excelente y conciliador amigo gengo. Una docena de miles es una bella cantidad de mensajes, que merece ser celebrada.

La copa de vino tinto de mi cena de esta noche será en tu honor. Un abrazo de uno que sí pone su cara en su perfil...


----------

